# Goofball question that just popped into my head...



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

...anyone prepping Viagra? I don't use it myself, is it even possible to get a few months worth?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

That's a pregnant question. What do you say in barter? "How is it hanging?". I guess it would have value. What is the shelf life?


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> That's a pregnant question. What do you say in barter? "How is it hanging?". I guess it would have value. What is the shelf life?


That's right! I was thinking recreationally. But repopulation of the nation post SHTF depopulation would be a priority to keep ahead of the no-goodniks. We must not allow a Viagra gap!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey, that could be a plank in you platform. FEMA stockpiling Viagra. The heck with the grid. No worries about food or water. Just keep the Viagra available. 

I really need to go back to work.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

It's too expensive. $50 for 2 pills.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

From personal experience... grow blueberries.  (as much as it could be, that isn't a pun)


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

That online Canadian pharmacy has them. I've ordered antibiotics from them (long ago) and they were offering free samples but I passed. I tried it a few times about 10 years ago ( I was in my early 40s and a doctor friend offered them) and they made my head feel like I was about to have a stroke. I'll pass on the little blue pills. 

The antibiotics came in packaging that looked almost 3rd world with odd names and I've never tried them.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

So that was what those were, my wife said they sleeping pills. But then again I did fall asleep, eventually.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Fortunately, I am still able to function in that capacity so I don't have the need for the little blue pills. My problem is a shortage of 21 year old blonde bimbos that will say yes.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

A nice pencil aint much use without some paper to write on. Stock paper.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> Fortunately, I am still able to function in that capacity so I don't have the need for the little blue pills. My problem is a shortage of 21 year old blonde bimbos that will say yes.


You might have to lower your expectations. There are plenty of 50 year old bald bimbos who will say yes. Just sayin'.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> You might have to lower your expectations. There are plenty of 50 year old bald bimbos who will say yes. Just sayin'.


Yea...but then I would need the pills and a couple of bottles of booze. And Denton has the keys to the executive liquor cabinet and won't give them to me!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Other than using for repopulating the world, what would be an acceptable trade for some Viagra?

They are pricey, kinda like investing in precious metals. I believe the available on line sources that can be obtained via a QA with a supposedly on line Doc, I believe they are generic. I would have some concern not knowing exactly what I was getting.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Damn are Viagra that expensive? I don't need them but hey never know. Good idea


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I stole a whole case of the stuff when I was younger. Became a hardened criminal.

Anyway, I tried one and it got stuck in my throat. Had a stiff neck for days.

In the end, I flushed the rest down the toilet. Now the damn seat won't stay down.

Believe it or not, I only wanted them to keep me from rolling out of bed!

I'll be here all week, shows at 8 and 11, please remember to tip your waitress.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Waiter ! Check, please.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

True story, I had an employee who's husband threw a stupid crazy party once a year, I mean wild, one year they burned down his garage wild. 

So this one year he pops several Viagra (he was about 30) and is walking around with the budge all night, and then all the next day, and then another night.
On day 2 1/2 he is in excruciating pain, still half hard, and goes to the hospital.

His wife later told me the doctors said he had so much damage he would never be with a woman again.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

That idiot defiantly deserved the Darwin Award he so painfully demanded by his stupid actions.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I nearly got to the six hour mark on celais one time...used as per package directions. Just as i was fixing to dial 911 the old Ghila Monster decided to go back into hibernation. It was pretty scary.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I nearly got to the six hour mark on celais one time...used as per package directions. Just as i was fixing to dial 911 the old Ghila Monster decided to go back into hibernation. It was pretty scary.


Will narcan reverse the effects?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am a big fan of Cialis. I have a few hundred in reserve. I usually don't need them at 50 but who knows? When I do need them, they get the job done.


----------



## Eve West (Sep 1, 2015)

This thread is hilarious, I just gotta say.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> Will narcan reverse the effects?


As far as I know narcan is only for opiates. ED pills, from what I understand, lower blood pressure and promote blood flow. But I'm not sure exactly how they treat those 4 hour+ stiffys.

Viagra is sort of generic also, it's active ingredient was also marketed under the trade name Revatio and if I recall it was used for pulmonary hypertension, but as a lower dose, so several tablets would equal that of a Viagra 100mg tablet. The patent expired so now it's generic and being used as a (slightly) cheaper alternative to Viagra.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I got some (Viagra) when I was around 30 or so, for recreational use. They were about 10 bucks a pill. It was fun while it lasted.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

never know when a man gets upset depressed and down on his luck a good @%#*ing kind makes the world a weeee better I don't need them and don't drink or smoke so I know when that time may or may not CUM and I pretty sure a good skin on skin slam fest would lighten the day up that's with or even with out a partner.
but for real men who have very high sex drives (not to brag I have one) with hard times body wont work like in the movies where u just tell it to get up and work I had a break down and at that time I was in a very dark place and debating if to see if theirs a higher power or not! and that part of me was not like when I was in my teenage years when it works on command so for some people they might say I need a good *[email protected]*ing bad and I do have some extra eggs or something they might want to do some trading or never know you might need it for that stress release


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

now I think about it I am a SICK SICK human!
if its a mad max like world at that time rules wise and I hate very few people in the world the ones I hate are people who use others for any shape or form. and has a daddy to a little girl and this being very close to home experience something should happen to my family I will want justice at the worst and if the pills work on animals same way as men im pretty sure the bull horse or the large bear in the area should get little something something before BBQ.
takes pics hang them in the area so bad guys say WTF!!! ok every one walk the other way from here


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

duplicate post


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Eve West said:


> This thread is hilarious, I just gotta say.


Wait until your better-half hits that age and you feel like a "tickle". You'll be the one pushing him to "get some" in more than one sense of the word if you know what I mean. 

Plus us guys sometimes just don't feel like it but we want to keep you ladies happy, 
Keep in mind that sometimes a lady needs a bit of lubricant herself, especially after she gets a few years, fact of life,,, unfortunately :blue:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I got some (Viagra) when I was around 30 or so, for recreational use. They were about 10 bucks a pill. It was fun while it lasted.


Perhaps CSI-Tech will open an on-line shop for preppers only, he seems to be collecting faster than he is using.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I had a problem when I was about 30 or just turning 30. I hadn't had a girlfriend then I did, it got up but it wouldn't stay there. So off to the doctor I went. The first few I get a prescription and cut the pill in half. Then I switched doctors and he just gave me a bunch of samples. A bag full. I still keep some in the truck just in case. Maybe I should put rubbers in there too. The last woman wouldn't let me wear one even when we first met because she wanted a kid. We were both older.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Tmi??


----------



## Gimble (Aug 14, 2015)

You'd think that with a lack of horrible "core diet" foods and bad medicines that only serve to line the pockets of big pharma that we would very quickly reach a point where we don't need viagra type drugs anymore.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

James m said:


> Tmi??


Honest answer and that is what they are for....whether temporary or necessity. They sure are selling millions of them to a lot of guys, and they are script only, at least in the US. I don't believe a have heard a call for their banning by the Lady's.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Wait until Viagra is generic. The drug company had a patent for viagras use for another purpose. It expired and they were granted a patent renewal which is very rare. Almost non existent. Yes they made millions.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

James m said:


> I had a problem when I was about 30 or just turning 30. I hadn't had a girlfriend then I did, it got up but it wouldn't stay there. So off to the doctor I went. The first few I get a prescription and cut the pill in half. Then I switched doctors and he just gave me a bunch of samples. A bag full. I still keep some in the truck just in case. Maybe I should put rubbers in there too. The last woman wouldn't let me wear one even when we first met because she wanted a kid. We were both older.


Hope springs eternal, at least until you're around 50. Got a brother 1 yr younger than me who is a work out freak, Super big chest, huge arms, very little beer, very diet conscious. Much better preserved than I am, I suspect he is ageing much slower than I am.

Still, I intend to skid into heaven with every bit of my body covered in scars and worn out before I die. I refuse to pass in a perfectly preserved body in almost new condition, I want full value and use of my mortal body before I trade it in.

And in the future I may ask my Doc to pass me some little blue pills, but not there yet.

You may be too old to cut the mustard but you can still lick the jar.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I want to die at 100 years old or nearly there. My great grandfather lived to be 94. He drove himself to the hospital before he died. I want to be old but still useful. No old folks home or wheelchair for me!!


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

James m said:


> I want to die at 100 years old or nearly there. My great grandfather liked to be 94. He drove himself to the hospital before he died. I want to be old but still useful. No old folks home or wheelchair for me!!


I agree fully but in my case (judging form family history) it will be in me early 80's so I've still got another 30 years to build up the scars. Damn near got one this evening as I slid the bike coming out of the bar, dairy bar that is, actually it was Dairy Queen but I did get a Dilly Bar ice cream sandwich!


----------



## just mike (Jun 25, 2014)

I may be getting older but I am not dead. Two #30 bottles of Cialis stacked back. Wife had no problem with the price, actually said thanks.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

turbo6 said:


> As far as I know narcan is only for opiates. ED pills, from what I understand, lower blood pressure and promote blood flow. But I'm not sure exactly how they treat those 4 hour+ stiffys.
> 
> Viagra is sort of generic also, it's active ingredient was also marketed under the trade name Revatio and if I recall it was used for pulmonary hypertension, but as a lower dose, so several tablets would equal that of a Viagra 100mg tablet. The patent expired so now it's generic and being used as a (slightly) cheaper alternative to Viagra.


They take a needle and aspirate the main vein


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife went to the doctor the other day, came home and said the doctor told her she needed to have sex everyday, I told her to pencil me in for fridays


----------

